# kooks LTs and exhaust



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

pretty soon im gonna get a full exhaust. Ive decided on kooks LT headers 1 3/4. Not sure whcih exhaust yet. I was thinnkin corsa or spintech.
which one do u guys think will sound the best?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I myself am partial to Bassani. Borla and Corsa after that.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

magna flow


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have long tubes catless mids and welded in spintechs and it sounds nasty. I love it. Spintech has a sharper more unique sound compared to the others IMO. you need to check out the database for exhaust sounds.


----------



## zx14man (Apr 26, 2011)

I second the Magnaflow... I have the 3inch Cat-Back system with the Magnapacks and it sounds very nice and deep...


----------

